# MTBR Forum I need your help. Everybody



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I am very happy with my new 2011 Cannondale Quick CX-3. But I am making upgrades and need new 700c wheels. 

Right now I have on stock Maddux DC 3.0 DISC wheels (double wall)

I am looking for some All Black, double wall Wheels Mavic or otherwise that will fit my bike. What is the best place to shop for them ? And what should I look out for?


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

How about you go ask the same question in a roady forum?


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

What are 700c wheels?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bicycle wheel warehouse. asking this in RBR or MTBR's cyclocross section will work best...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

What is CX?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

What (size and type) tires are you going to use?

There are some going tubeless with CX wheels too. Good reading here:

Part I: http://www.cxmagazine.com/going-tubeless-cyclocross-racing-intro

Part II: http://www.cxmagazine.com/stans-notubes-crow-tubeless-cyclocross-tire

Part III: http://www.cxmagazine.com/going-tubeless-cyclocross-tires-racing-recommendations


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

What's your budget for the wheels? Is there a particular tire combo you're planning to run with them? Your tire choice will be a large factor (is it tubeless ready, how wide, etc).
If you go with a prebuilt wheelset you'll probably have to be looking for standard 29er wheels since almost all 700c wheelsets are going to be vbrake only. If you're going with a narrow tire you might need to go with a custom build .


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> How about you go ask the same question in a roady forum?


Oh, snap!

Seriously, though, are they broken? Otherwise, no matter what you replace them with, if you have any expectations you'll be disappointed. If you have no expectations and they're not broken, why are you replacing them?


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Oh, snap!
> 
> Seriously, though, are they broken? Otherwise, no matter what you replace them with, if you have any expectations you'll be disappointed. If you have no expectations and they're not broken, why are you replacing them?


I am planning or looking for upgrades and or as possible replacements should one be stolen. Please keep in mind forum, I was asking what is a good store or online shop that I can purchase wheels from. Since I am a just starting.

QUICK CX 3 this is my bike, 2011 version I love and making upgrades like to Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic brakes which match the all white Theme. I get daily compliments and ohh from strangers people love the all white clear glossy. But anyways. The Specs show I have 700x37 Tires and Maddux DC 3.0 Disc Wheels.

So what would be appropriate replacement Wheels?? 700c ? or 29'ers?

Introduction I am pretty sure these are the MAddux Rims used the X320 Disc must be the 29 size because its not the 26" version.

So do I purchase 29" size Wheels?


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> So do I purchase 29" size Wheels?


The quick & painless answer: yes. Pretty much every off the shelf 700c wheelset is only going to work with vbrakes but 99% of 29er wheelsets are disc brake only..

You can get the Mavic TN719's mated to DT240 hubs with black spokes/nipples for $845 at bicyclewheelwarehouse.com.

If you're looking for something "cooler" looking you could go with the Crank Brothers Cobalt3 29er wheelset in black for $950. For these you'd likely need to get through an LBS.

If you're looking for a more budget friendly wheelset you could go with the TN719's mated to a cheaper hub like the XT's for the low $300 range.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

bicyclewheelwarehouse.com has 700C wheels spaced for 135mm dropouts. That's most hybrids. You should take a look at your rear hub or, better yet, measure your dropouts to make sure that that's what you want. The road standard is a little narrower and while rare, there are a few disc hubs out for it.


----------

